# Office 365 >  >  Problem w/ spellcurr/spellnumber

## johnmellow

I use microsoft office 2007
I already insert the formula in visual basic module and it worked and i save it as excel macro-enabled work book. when I open it again and edit the amount on the same cell. "#NAME?" happen instead of the equivalent words.


ex. A1 ( 500)
     A2 ( "Five Hundred Dollars only")[=spellcurr(A1)]
     the amount change because of Vlook up
     A1 ( 400 )
    A2  (#NAME?) [=spellcurr(A1)]

----------


## Izandol

Did you enable macros when you reopened the workbook?

----------


## johnmellow

thankyou izandol. .
it works now. .  :Smilie:

----------

